# Advise about taking garlic pills on a FODMAP diet



## ivanod (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello

I hope my post hasn't come up twice but I cannot find my previous one!

I had ordered some garlic pills online, but in the meanline I've started a FODMAP diet. I know garlic is banned, but would garlic pills be banned too? I guess so, but just in case they get treated in a way that eliminates the affecting element?..

thanks if anyone knows!

Ivano


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I found the other post, so click below to read those responses.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/163743-question-about-fodmap-diet/#entry895142


----------

